# The RSPCA are pants!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

One of the houses at the back of my parent's house got a small tan coloured short-coated terrier. They keep it in the back yard. There is no obvious shelter that can be seen from my parent's back bedroom window. The dog would almost constantly bark & howl. It was reported to the RSPCA by a neighbour. An inspector went to see the dog & apparently it snapped at him. The inspector went, & no changes were made to the dog's living conditions.

The back yard in question has now filled up woth rubbish of all manner. The dog still lives there in that back yard, amongst the rubbish. But now, instead of barking & howling, it only whimpers & cries almost constantly. Every now & again, the owners, who are druggies, shout profanities out to the dog to get it to shut up. The dog was even out on November 5th, when the skies around my parent's area are alive with fierworks!

I rang the RSPCA's cruelty hotline last week. I told the lady what was happening, to which she replied "so whats your concern?". I almost fell to the floor in shock! I told her my concern (like i hadn't already anyway!) & made it out to be slightl;y worse than it probably is, to get them to do something about it. The lady said she would get an inspector to call me & let me know what they were going to do about it. I'm still waiting to hear back from them! My mum has reported the dog to the RSPCA since, as has my dad & some of the neighbours! Still nothing has been done! 

So last night, I emailed our local newspaper, to tell them they should run a story on how the RSPCA deals with these things when members of the public, who donate lots of money to the animal welfare charity, ring to report acts of cruelty. I told them the story of this dog & the conditions it has to live in. I told them I wished to remain anonymous. Hopefully they will get back to me & run a story on it! 

Then after emailing our local paper, I emailed Environmental Health, to report the disgusting back yard full of rubbish. I told them that a dog had to live in it, & that it had been reported to the RSPCA a few times but they had done nothing. I also said the neighbours were worried about the rubbish attracting mice & rats. So again, hopefully I will hear back from them.

I just hope something is now done to help this little dog!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Also, I forgot to add, this couple had an American Bulldog taken off them by the RSPCA a few months ago, so the RSPCA must know they are not capable of looking after a dog!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Sadly if the dog has apparent shelter ,food and water all is ok???? WTFF??? Yes that is 2 F's! But in all fairness where possible and I am being very soft when saying this because I don't acgree one f8cking bit! But.... due to the officers for the RSPCA they are few and far between but cover such a vast area and can't be in two places at once. Don't anyone dare think I am defending them because I have been more than pissed off with them often!!!!! Just unfortunately if the big wigs took a pay drecrease then maybe they would actually get other members of staff to DO the job they are supposed to do. HOWEVER!!!!!!!!! It does seem that all the RSPCA are interested in from my own experience is that if they can make a court case then they will pull all the plugs!. It's bollox but this is how it actually is! I am too fed up with reporting or picking up the peices for the RSPCA but at the end of the day if ppl like me didnt do our job (FOR FREE) then where the fook would the animals be???????????????????? I do feel they should lose the ROYAL Title!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Denise, its the smaller welfare organisations like yourself that do the real work in my opinion! I have lost so much respect for the RSPCA in the last couple of years! I will never donate money to them again! I really wish my local paper runs the story I emailed them about! The RSPCA would be revealed for what they really are! And members of the public who chose to donate to them may be persuaded to donate to other smaller organisations that do just as much, if not more, actual rescue work!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Denise, its the smaller welfare organisations like yourself that do the real work in my opinion! I have lost so much respect for the RSPCA in the last couple of years! I will never donate money to them again! I really wish my local paper runs the story I emailed them about! The RSPCA would be revealed for what they really are! And members of the public who chose to donate to them may be persuaded to donate to other smaller organisations that do just as much, if not more, actual rescue work!


i threw mysef infront of 2 savage dogs months ago, so pick up a little kid...foned rspca AND COPS....they came wouldnt do owt...i got bit next to my balls and i had to have a foto if it came to court and it never did....


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Thats just like so many stories I have been hearing both in UK and here. It is a disgrace to think that this is happening and yes like Dennis said they can't be two places at once BUT surely if this person has had a dog actually removed previously then they should have been back to theirs by now.

I hope the paper run the story and people become aware of what happens in the back ground. They see all the ads on TV, the dog hiding behind the couch when the drunk owner returns to kick her, the kitten in the bin, the sad dog sitting in the back yard in the rain, we have all seen that one, they come a put a blanket around him but not this little guy. I know they are limited in what they can do, take, help but do they not work with smaller rescues like ours do when this happens??

Maybe you should ring them anonymously and say OMG the dog looks dead, I think I'm looking at a body. If they don't turn up after a call like that then they never will.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was appalled to read your post, but not at all surprised at the lack of response from the RSPCA. whether they cover a large area or not, they are certainly not lacking in capital and therefore can afford to hire more inspectors if the ones they've got cannot cope!

I agree that if they inspect and find the animal is being fed and watered, they'll leave it - unless it makes for good television in their series, cos then they take the animal away!!!

However, if the couple have already had a dog taken away, then I think it's disgraceful that no-one has been to check on this dog again.

I think phoning and saying the dog looks dead is your next best bet!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have never really had any faith in them............

I found a bunny hopping the streets a few years back had an eye infection............at the time i had no hutch or nothing to keep it in 

I also knew it was just an eye infection as my sons aunty has worked in a vets for along time and she looked at it said course of anti- biotics an will be right as rain 

i handed her over to the RSPCA thinking they would find her a lovely home.................i even stated if you cant rehome her i will go out an buy a hutch and home her myself.............they had it in writing too 

later that afteroon i got a call to say they had, had to put her to sleep cos she had that disease bunnies get..............i told them they were lying as she had seen a vet before i brought her (white lie from me) so they then admited it would have been too difficult to rehome.............as you can imagine i went ballistic telling them to read what i had stated and signed...........................the cocky git said well you signed her over to us so we could do what we wanted then 


i wasnt impressed at all 


The other thing that made me mad was....................i before getting my pup opted to try and help out a husky in the local RSPCA..............they turned me down on a home check....................saying i needed a garden this by this by this........................i said you obviously aint researched the same dog i have then have you ??? 

Though an this is the funny bit......................they have been out to inspect me 3 times and i have passed with the gold seal of approval everytime :lol2::lol2::lol2:

How do ya work that one out :bash::lol2:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

The RSPCA are rubbish! I reported those 2 rottweilers and they didnt send anyone out and those dogs were starved and beaten.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

You should see ours. The DSPCA have two inspectors for the whole of Dublin. They don't work weekends, they don't work out side hours and their emergency service is a joke as it needs to fall inside their hours. They say on their answer machine call the garda if you have a problem out side these hours, then we end up with calls. A private small rescue second to the massive DSPCA who recently put LOADS of money into upgrading thier prem and expanding the land yet cannot employ another inspector. I rang them to ask them to help me get a Rook from a nest, he was hanging but we could see the leg was trapped and didn't appear broken via binoculars but obviously needed it down to do a proper check, the reply I got was well can you not get a ladder yourself, I said obviously not so can you come help me, the guy who mind you is on the emergency mobile which is what the main office told me to ring then says so you want me to come and climb up the ladder and get it for you, I said well it sin't for me, it's for the bird to which he replied well you know it's only a bird. I was then mental with anger and said OK, thats your opinion are you coming or not and he said sorry we can't help you, ring the office back they may suggest something (I had a sugestion in mind for him and his mobile at this stage) or (and get this) call the fire brigade, we don't do birds and hung up. My complaints of corse fell on deaf ears and was told look he is probably having a bad day. Ours have been on TV too, following in the footsteps of your guys by the looks of things cause they look like fecking saints on the TV and are far from it. Sorry Zoo Man for the rant but this sort of thing annoys the hell outa me.

Hows the dog doing now? Any news?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Tan,

Please don't apologise for ranting! I think its good to hear other people's stories about how crap the RSPCA are! They are continuously asking for donations but yet they are the wealthiest animal welfare organisation in the UK, if not the world! When I first moved out of my parent's house & into my own place (about 3 years ago), I got a knock on the door. It was a representative from the RSPCA doing house to house to ask people to sign up to a deirect debit scheme for donations. I invited her in. She was astounded & impressed by the animals she saw & heard (though I didn't let on I had primates). I signed up for £2 a week, to be taken by direct debit. A few months passed & I hit financial difficulty. I stopped magazine subscriptions, sold unwanted presents, & cancelled my direct debit donation to the RSPCA. A week later & I got a letter from the RSPCA saying something like "We have noticed you have cancelled your weekly donation to us. We would like to know why. There are so many more helpless needy animals out there just waiting for us to rescue them, blah blah blah..........". I was furious at their cheek! 

My mum tells me the dog can still be heard crying in the yard.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

round where i used to live there was a house abandoned and 3 cats were still living there. i noticed that no one was going to see to the cats daily so i phoned the rspca they didnt do anything me and my friend actually decided to brake into the house and get the cats out they now live with us happily after many trips to the vets the family who the cats origonally belonged to were never seen again but it annoyed me because i have donated alot of money to the rspca and they done nothing to help 3 cats in need.
ever since then i have stopped donating money and refused to help them through voluntary charities i done for them.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

That poor dog.

Winter is well on the way and by the sound of it you may end up reporting a body at this rate.

If the authorities and the RSPCA won't do anything to help then I hope that someone takes matters into their own hands before it's too late. I realise I'm probably not supposed to say that because it would be breaking the law ... but where is 'the law' when it comes to protecting this poor animal.

I hope you'll keep us updated Zooman, and at least there seem to be plenty of people there who care enough to make a fuss. 

I too have heard too many stories like this to ever donate to the RSPCA. My money will go to small, independent rescues every time. They're the ones who really need it because they will spend whatever it takes to give every animal a chance instead of just the media-friendly or easily rehomeable ones.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Sadly if the dog has apparent shelter ,food and water all is ok???? WTFF??? Yes that is 2 F's! But in all fairness where possible and I am being very soft when saying this because I don't acgree one f8cking bit! But.... due to the officers for the RSPCA they are few and far between but cover such a vast area and can't be in two places at once. Don't anyone dare think I am defending them because I have been more than pissed off with them often!!!!! Just unfortunately if the big wigs took a pay drecrease then maybe they would actually get other members of staff to DO the job they are supposed to do. HOWEVER!!!!!!!!! It does seem that all the RSPCA are interested in from my own experience is that if they can make a court case then they will pull all the plugs!. It's bollox but this is how it actually is! I am too fed up with reporting or picking up the peices for the RSPCA but at the end of the day if ppl like me didnt do our job (FOR FREE) then where the fook would the animals be???????????????????? I do feel they should lose the ROYAL Title!!!!!!


 

Well said Denise, i fully agree & feel really sorry for that poor little dog too.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i forgot to add i also informed the police of what i done and they were ok with it as i was rescuing 3 animals in need the day after the council borded up the window we smashed they were ok with it as i told them what i was going to do?:whistling2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Reptilerescueden*  
_Sadly if the dog has apparent shelter ,food and water all is ok???? WTFF??? Yes that is 2 F's! But in all fairness where possible and I am being very soft when saying this because I don't acgree one f8cking bit! But.... due to the officers for the RSPCA they are few and far between but cover such a vast area and can't be in two places at once. Don't anyone dare think I am defending them because I have been more than pissed off with them often!!!!! Just unfortunately if the big wigs took a pay drecrease then maybe they would actually get other members of staff to DO the job they are supposed to do. HOWEVER!!!!!!!!! It does seem that all the RSPCA are interested in from my own experience is that if they can make a court case then they will pull all the plugs!. It's bollox but this is how it actually is! I am too fed up with reporting or picking up the peices for the RSPCA but at the end of the day if ppl like me didnt do our job (FOR FREE) then where the fook would the animals be???????????????????? I do feel they should lose the ROYAL Title!!!!!!_




wayakinwolf said:


> Well said Denise, i fully agree & feel really sorry for that poor little dog too.


I think there should be a tv program that looks into how the RSPCA are run and into what they actually do to protect the animals. Also seeing as they euthanise the majority of the animals that they 'rescue' that too should be investigated. It seems all the larger organisations euthanise more than they rehome simply to save money.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup they are shite... i found a dead dog and they couldnt care less


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> Yup they are shite... i found a dead dog and they couldnt care less


but it was dead....you cant be cruel to a dead dog


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

cooljules said:


> but it was dead....you cant be cruel to a dead dog


:lol: i know, but i was someones pet


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the rscpa reli dont give a :censor: about reptiles i foned them about the conditions of some reptiles in a shop and they done :censor: all about it.

they have all that money but howmuch goes to reasearch and stuff like that for the animals. THERE ANSWER IS IF A ANIMAL THEY DO RESCUE ISNT ALMOST PERFECT THEN JUST PUT IT TO SLEEP I NO LOADS OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE GOT A REPTILE FROM THEM AND ALL IT NEEDED WAS A FEW VIVITS TO VET AND WAS BETTER AGAIN


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> One of the houses at the back of my parent's house got a small tan coloured short-coated terrier. They keep it in the back yard. There is no obvious shelter that can be seen from my parent's back bedroom window. The dog would almost constantly bark & howl. It was reported to the RSPCA by a neighbour. An inspector went to see the dog & apparently it snapped at him. The inspector went, & no changes were made to the dog's living conditions.
> 
> The back yard in question has now filled up woth rubbish of all manner. The dog still lives there in that back yard, amongst the rubbish. But now, instead of barking & howling, it only whimpers & cries almost constantly. Every now & again, the owners, who are druggies, shout profanities out to the dog to get it to shut up. The dog was even out on November 5th, when the skies around my parent's area are alive with fierworks!
> 
> ...


 You want me to come and 'disappear' it? (have done it before)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenny fenny fenny!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> fenny fenny fenny!


 What???? <looks surprised> :whistling2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> One of the houses at the back of my parent's house got a small tan coloured short-coated terrier. They keep it in the back yard. There is no obvious shelter that can be seen from my parent's back bedroom window. The dog would almost constantly bark & howl. It was reported to the RSPCA by a neighbour. An inspector went to see the dog & apparently it snapped at him. The inspector went, & no changes were made to the dog's living conditions.
> 
> The back yard in question has now filled up woth rubbish of all manner. The dog still lives there in that back yard, amongst the rubbish. But now, instead of barking & howling, it only whimpers & cries almost constantly. Every now & again, the owners, who are druggies, shout profanities out to the dog to get it to shut up. The dog was even out on November 5th, when the skies around my parent's area are alive with fierworks!
> 
> ...


phone the animal health welfare officers they will do something about it and they will get the RSPCA out with them sometimes say under the animal welfare act 2006 tell them it dont have a a suitable environment and also say something about the ability to exhibit normal behaviour patterns. they should do somthin then..


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> phone the animal health welfare officers they will do something about it and they will get the RSPCA out with them sometimes say under the animal welfare act 2006 tell them it dont have a a suitable environment and also say something about the ability to exhibit normal behaviour patterns. they should do somthin then..


 Thing is with the Animal Welfare Act 2006 they still have the blinkers on when it frickin suits!


----------



## Sleepybear (May 29, 2008)

I have lost complete and utter faith in the RSPCA in fact they disgust me with their lack of interest. I will never give them a single penny again. I have contacted them on three different occasions about different animals and they just weren't interested.

The last time a neighbour found a a dwarf lop rabbit roaming the village and brought it to me I had nowhere to keep it at the time so I phoned the RSPCA and they were completely unhelpful, the PDSA who I raised a lot of money for in my school days wouldn't help me either. So they can both take a flying leap.

They make you feel like you are the criminal when you ring to report cruelty rather than the person commiting the offense and they don't even show any interest in investigating the report.

They should definately lose the Royal from the title they don't deserve it. 

Well done to all the private rescue centres that do it for the love of the animal such as Fenny, the people who make it their life to make the animals lives better. I'll be donating any money to these charities in future not the RSPCrappyA!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Sleepybear said:


> I have lost complete and utter faith in the RSPCA in fact they disgust me with their lack of interest. I will never give them a single penny again. I have contacted them on three different occasions about different animals and they just weren't interested.
> 
> The last time a neighbour found a a dwarf lop rabbit roaming the village and brought it to me I had nowhere to keep it at the time so I phoned the RSPCA and they were completely unhelpful, the PDSA who I raised a lot of money for in my school days wouldn't help me either. So they can both take a flying leap.
> 
> ...


 Us private rescues do the bloody job of the RSPCA! Just wish they would contribute seeing as he good public donate to them. I mean ok for an RSPCA rescue we get help with the first visit to the vets but after that thats it!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

it was a go fenny go fenny go fenny chant, not a Fenny, fenny fenny. haha if that makes sense


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Us private rescues do the bloody job of the RSPCA! Just wish they would contribute seeing as he good public donate to them. I mean ok for an RSPCA rescue we get help with the first visit to the vets but after that thats it!


 Us private rescues do the bloody job on behalf of RSPCA, taking in for them - that should read!
Sorry was multi tasking with my son LOL!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

*completely agree*



Sleepybear said:


> I have lost complete and utter faith in the RSPCA in fact they disgust me with their lack of interest. I will never give them a single penny again. I have contacted them on three different occasions about different animals and they just weren't interested.
> 
> The last time a neighbour found a a dwarf lop rabbit roaming the village and brought it to me I had nowhere to keep it at the time so I phoned the RSPCA and they were completely unhelpful, the PDSA who I raised a lot of money for in my school days wouldn't help me either. So they can both take a flying leap.
> 
> ...


 
yep pretty much the same thing happned in my local village
the RSPCA dont deserve the royal title you will find that little normal rescuers are the ones who do the real work and they dont get paid for it if u ask me they should?
They should definately lose the Royal from the title they don't deserve it.


----------



## Sleepybear (May 29, 2008)

*Big thumbs up to the private rescue centres*



Reptilerescueden said:


> Us private rescues do the bloody job on behalf of RSPCA, taking in for them - that should read!
> Sorry was multi tasking with my son LOL!


 
Yes you all do an excellent job, big thumbs up to you all and huge amounts of credit to your dedication :notworthy:

Another thing about the RSPCA is that some of their rehoming rules are so stringent they actually turn down people who would give an amazing loving home. I read somewhere that this had happened to someone else on here? I know others it has happened to who would have given loving caring homes to the animals in need. I know they have to be careful but sometimes it seems that the tick boxes are more important than judging each adoption on an individual basis.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Sleepybear said:


> Yes you all do an excellent job, big thumbs up to you all and huge amounts of credit to your dedication :notworthy:
> 
> Another thing about the RSPCA is that some of their rehoming rules are so stringent they actually turn down people who would give an amazing loving home. I read somewhere that this had happened to someone else on here? I know others it has happened to who would have given loving caring homes to the animals in need. I know they have to be careful but sometimes it seems that the tick boxes are more important than judging each adoption on an individual basis.


 A very valid point you have made there about rehoming!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sleepybear said:


> Another thing about the RSPCA is that some of their rehoming rules are so stringent they actually turn down people who would give an amazing loving home. I read somewhere that this had happened to someone else on here? I know others it has happened to who would have given loving caring homes to the animals in need. I know they have to be careful but sometimes it seems that the tick boxes are more important than judging each adoption on an individual basis.


Totally agree with you on that one - and they aren't the only ones. I know of a lot of people who've been refused to take a cat in desperate need of a home through Cat Protection because they live in a flat! 

Why? Providing the cat is given lots of toys and attention and stimulation it will live perfectly happily in a flat - it's bloody ridiculous!


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you tried contacting your local authority instead? 

Most should have animal welfare departments and employ their own inspectors. Not sure how closely they work with the RSPCA but its worth a shot if you can't get anywhere else..?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lateset Update!

Went to my parent's house tonight after work & my mum said she saw an RSPCA van pass the street earlier. The dog cannot be seen in the yard as it is too dark & we cannot hear it. Fingers crossed they have taken it, albeit belatedly!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, let's hope so!! And not before time if they have !!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Lateset Update!
> 
> Went to my parent's house tonight after work & my mum said she saw an RSPCA van pass the street earlier. The dog cannot be seen in the yard as it is too dark & we cannot hear it. Fingers crossed they have taken it, albeit belatedly!


 Fingers crossed they have!


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I wanted to re home 2 ferrets from the rspca but was turned down as I then lived in a flat! They said I have to have a garden and a 7ft cage outside!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Lateset Update!
> 
> Went to my parent's house tonight after work & my mum said she saw an RSPCA van pass the street earlier. The dog cannot be seen in the yard as it is too dark & we cannot hear it. Fingers crossed they have taken it, albeit belatedly!


 To coincide with their latest television begging ad which states it is for the 'biggest animal rescue'. I watched because I wondered what disaster had happened and how many hundreds of animals were about to be taken in by them for this biggest rescue, only to find that it isn't anything of the sort, the term means nothing, there is no big rescue going on. They also lied by stating they rely solely on donations from the public to keep going. No mention of the millions in the bank gaining interest, nor the investments the organisation has which again makes them money.It is however very difficult to get an overview of just how much money the whole organisation as as each individual branch is registered seperately on the charitys commission website. I believe this is a deliberate attempt to muddy the waters so that it's hard to find out their assets.
However I did some digging and they get over 114 million quid a year and spend 111 quid. However, some of the spending is on 'investments'. So they still have 3 million left over from yearly donations.
http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...steredCharityNumber=219099&SubsidiaryNumber=0


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> To coincide with their latest television begging ad which states it is for the 'biggest animal rescue'. I watched because I wondered what disaster had happened and how many hundreds of animals were about to be taken in by them for this biggest rescue, only to find that it isn't anything of the sort, the term means nothing, there is no big rescue going on. They also lied by stating they rely solely on donations from the public to keep going. No mention of the millions in the bank gaining interest, nor the investments the organisation has which again makes them money.It is however very difficult to get an overview of just how much money the whole organisation as as each individual branch is registered seperately on the charitys commission website. I believe this is a deliberate attempt to muddy the waters so that it's hard to find out their assets.


 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone see the press that Cat Protection had £32 million invested in Ice Save? That's an unconscionable amount for any charity to have invested imao.

I know loads of people who've cancelled their dd to support them because of this!!

I'm busy arguing this point with a CP fanatic on the autumnwatch forum at the minute.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Nope not seen that but was very annoyed to here about Christies might lose 8 billion (I think it was) when Icelandic banking system went tits up.
Top UK Cancer Hospital Christie's May Lose Millions Invested In Icelandic Bank | Business | Sky News

How dare they use monies the has been donated to risk losing it???? Same with any charity/organisation who receives donations from the public.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> I wanted to re home 2 ferrets from the rspca but was turned down as I then lived in a flat! They said I have to have a garden and a 7ft cage outside!


i agree...you shouldnt have one without a garden..i think the rspca did the right thing....keep them in a small cage, and not given a home so they get no attention..i mean, they dont have a garden with the rspca now do they..better to keep them with the rspca instead of having a home

rspca threatend to take me to court as they thought my snakes looked so i told them too, but they wouldnt


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Nope not seen that but was very annoyed to here about Christies might lose 8 billion (I think it was) when Icelandic banking system went tits up.
> Top UK Cancer Hospital Christie's May Lose Millions Invested In Icelandic Bank | Business | Sky News
> 
> How dare they use monies the has been donated to risk losing it???? Same with any charity/organisation who receives donations from the public.


Yes I totally agree


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i think animal rights groups do a better job than the rspca most of the time


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Really??? Where??? Thanks to animals rights group we now have loads of Mink roaming the country. I don't see how that was kind to the Mink or other native species.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Leo19 meant animal welfare groups, as opposed to animal rights groups Denise! I think he meant animal welfare groups such as yours, & the other smaller less heard of organisations.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I rang my mum earlier to ask if she had heard the dog today, & she has! So the RSPCA have yet again let this dog down! I have not heard from my local newspaper yet, so i think I will be ringing them tomorrow! :devil:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Leo19 meant animal welfare groups, as opposed to animal rights groups Denise! I think he meant animal welfare groups such as yours, & the other smaller less heard of organisations.


If thats the case then I am sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, I rang my mum earlier to ask if she had heard the dog today, & she has! So the RSPCA have yet again let this dog down! I have not heard from my local newspaper yet, so i think I will be ringing them tomorrow! :devil:


 Blimey! :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> I wanted to re home 2 ferrets from the rspca but was turned down as I then lived in a flat! They said I have to have a garden and a 7ft cage outside!


And yet they quite happily rehomed a ferret to us without a home inspection. I know we're fine to have her, but they didn't.

And she turned out to be the most evil ferret ever - I think there's a bit of polecat in there. You can't trust her. She will come across the room to bite you! We'd never get rid of her and she gets on great with her ferrety friends, but they aren't to know that!


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never had a dealing with the RSPCA but these stories are horrible. You see all the television programs and the adverts and everything else and you think SOMEHOW they help animals but it seems they don't do anything. I know there are some conflicting rules, like they need to give the owners opportunities to do something and only then after they've warned them can they take the animal, but if they don't come out to issue the warning then what's the point? 

The reptile side I don't think there are many RSPCA workers who know about the different types of reptiles so wouldn't know what's good or not. 

But for general domestic animals like dogs cats rabbits etc they should be out and doing something to help.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> And yet they quite happily rehomed a ferret to us without a home inspection. I know we're fine to have her, but they didn't.
> 
> And she turned out to be the most evil ferret ever - I think there's a bit of polecat in there. You can't trust her. She will come across the room to bite you! We'd never get rid of her and she gets on great with her ferrety friends, but they aren't to know that!


 And on their website where it explains how to care for ferrets, they say you need to supply them with strong wooden toys and cardboard toilet roll tubes. I did make them aware that this advice is great for small rodents like hamsters but dangrous for ferrets but the reply I got was "we know best and thnk this is good advice".


----------



## Public Opinion (Nov 14, 2008)

*rspca prosecutions injustices*

Anyone see the bbc inside out program, the rspca are 26 times more likely to have a case appealed than the CPS, TAKE A LOOK 

BBC iPlayer - Inside Out South: 12/11/2008

THEY SHOULD BE STOPPED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bash:

"Unfourtunately the RSPCA seem to have lost track of what they were originally formed to do, their prosecutions department seem more interested in generating publicity at any cost, some of the cases where they have prosecuted recently are more than dubious. They seem to totally ignore animal lovers where a fast £ can be made through donations generated by media exposure.The RSPCA are calling for pets to not be sold in petshops ! Schools not to keep animals ! Go around killing holy cows ! prosecuting pensioners, the disabled, elderly and School Children (the more high profile the case the more revenue from media coverage)To cap this they are one of the richest charities in the UK, yet still ask for our money when they have over £100 million in assets, they then spend it prosecuting some unfourtunate 15 year old cat lover !They totally flout and ignore the law of the land where it suits them, basically impersonate Police Officers and will trespass at will whenever it suits them. They should be stopped from mounting prosecutions due to the conflict of interest, or at least ought to be controlled by the CPS or some other safegaurd to ensure fair process."


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

you whant to get a big stick and go and make the owners wimper with it see how they like being mistreated no exscuses none at all


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Iv only had one thing to do with the RSPCA, and that was when i got my youngest cat from them. The scary thing was that he was skin and bones! But not only him, all of the kittens in there were in a disgusting nutritional state IMO. They were so thin and small you could feel their ribs and spine.

Now thats scary stuff if u ask me xx


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

The RSPCA are only interested in doing their job if there is a TV camera around and it will give them good publicity!

My husband used to work in a police control room and had to call the RSPCA a few times about deers getting knocked over and the such. He always got the same thing... Them trying to pass the buck. One such call in the middle of the night was about a deer that had been hit by a car and was still alive, at the side of the road in agony, RSPCA say can't an officer deal with it, hubby says no the deer hasn't commited an offence and needs treatment asap, RSPCA say can't you just phone a vet then, so hubby asks them why people give them donations! We have had nothing to do with them since, and if they come knocking at the door collecting they get told where to go and why.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

the rspca are scum, sorry if that sounds a bit strong but the dealings iv had in the past with them they were a disgrace, actually tried 2 sue them but no solicitor will take them on in court, heard many stories like this before and its always the same they dnt wnt to know, ud be better just taking the dog 1 day when theyre out, if they r druggies they probably wont care anyway


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And on their website where it explains how to care for ferrets, they say you need to supply them with strong wooden toys and cardboard toilet roll tubes. I did make them aware that this advice is great for small rodents like hamsters but dangrous for ferrets but the reply I got was "we know best and thnk this is good advice".


Toilet roll tubes?? Brilliant. And wooden toys so they can break their teeth, not be able to eat ferret biscuit and end up starving and in pain? Excellent.

Although, saying that, if the evil one finds toilet roll tubes I don't take them away straight away because sometimes she gets her head stuck in them and runs around with them on her head, which is ever so funny, if slightly mean!! We always take them off quickly but it's funny for a minute!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> the rspca are scum, sorry if that sounds a bit strong but the dealings iv had in the past with them they were a disgrace, actually tried 2 sue them but no solicitor will take them on in court, heard many stories like this before and its always the same they dnt wnt to know, ud be better just taking the dog 1 day when theyre out, if they r druggies they probably wont care anyway


rspca threatend to take me to court cos they said one of my snakes looked sat...and i wanted them too...but they wouldnt......


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I got an email from my local newspaper tonight from a reporter who said she would like to run a story on this situation. I answered her questions via email, including how long the dog had been there, how many times it has been reported & what I would like to be done about it. The reporter thanked me for my answers & said she will be contacting the RSPCA tomorrow to see what they say. So fingers crossed the story will be published soon! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, that's great! Now the RSPCA will _have_ to do something, cos they won't want the adverse publicity! 

They'll probably come up with some cockamamy story about the dog being fine, just unhappy when they lock it out or summit!!

Shame really cos they deserve the public humiliation, but I doubt they'll get it!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Hope it makes a difference, certainly will be an interesting read.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I got an email from my local newspaper tonight from a reporter who said she would like to run a story on this situation. I answered her questions via email, including how long the dog had been there, how many times it has been reported & what I would like to be done about it. The reporter thanked me for my answers & said she will be contacting the RSPCA tomorrow to see what they say. So fingers crossed the story will be published soon! :2thumb:


Thats great news at last something should be done for that poor dog :2thumb: Could you send me the info on how you contacted your local newspaper as when i phone them again if they don't go round this time i'd like to contact the papers as the RSPCA are pants....


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Hey, that's great! Now the RSPCA will _have_ to do something, cos they won't want the adverse publicity!
> 
> They'll probably come up with some cockamamy story about the dog being fine, just unhappy when they lock it out or summit!!
> 
> Shame really cos they deserve the public humiliation, but I doubt they'll get it!


 Too right , or they,ll make a tv programme on how they rescued the poor dog and how heroic they are in saving its poor unfortunate life when really they couldnt give a toss, ive no time or money for the RSPCA coz they suck..hopefully something will be done now the press is involved but it,s disgusting it has had to go so long and that it will hopefully take the local press to get them moving ...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

keep us updated thanks..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

1949_sam said:


> Thats great news at last something should be done for that poor dog :2thumb: Could you send me the info on how you contacted your local newspaper as when i phone them again if they don't go round this time i'd like to contact the papers as the RSPCA are pants....


I just went on to my local paper's website & emailed them from there!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I am currently waiting on hearing back from the reporter.

I will keep you all informed of things.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I just went on to my local paper's website & emailed them from there!


 
Thanks!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

just read this from beginning to end! 

its so so bad (cannot think of a strong enough word) how the RSPCA treats animals and concerned people. this dog needs saving from this situation!! and hopefully the press will get some responce out of it all and maybe something positive will come from it (unlikely though) 

we have had a few dealings with the RSPCA.. mainly involving ferrets, we wernt aloud to take any on because my dad said he used to breed ferrets.. USED to (and yes he does now plan to again) and the fact that he used to hunt with them. now i fully understand that rescues dont like rehoming to people who breed.. but at the end of the day all of the ferrets have been 'done' anyways so cannot be bred from.. it wasnt the fact that they wouldnt alow us to take any it was the way they spoke to us.. telling us that ferrets used for hunting WILL NOT live very long and will die horrid deaths and are not loved!! what!?!?! our ferrets are our most loved animal and if we could only have one animal for the rest of our lives we would all choose our ferrets. we have a HUGE enclosure (see ferrets... for pictures) and this can be extended bot ends to provide room for more.. but after the way we where treated we will not be rescuing any more from them.. which is a shame because the ones weve had in the pasthave been amazing! 

i hope they get their act together one day and stop being so money grabbing.. surely with all the money they have they could afford more kennels etc to lessen the amount of healthy dogs being put down.

x


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fern said:


> just read this from beginning to end!
> 
> its so so bad (cannot think of a strong enough word) how the RSPCA treats animals and concerned people. this dog needs saving from this situation!! and hopefully the press will get some responce out of it all and maybe something positive will come from it (unlikely though)
> 
> ...


ummmm.......... im no ferret expert, but if there worked etc, but someone who has done it before, they get exersize, they like it....and i would pets worked and doing what they like have a better quality of life...

rscpa warned me, my snakes *looked sad....*and didnt have food 24/7 and i refused to change that, so they threatened me with court action, so i told them go ahead, as i had lots of repcted herpers backing me..........they didnt, so i guessed they asked a herper!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cooljules said:


> ummmm.......... im no ferret expert, but if there worked etc, but someone who has done it before, they get exersize, they like it....and i would pets worked and doing what they like have a better quality of life...
> 
> rscpa warned me, my snakes *looked sad....*and didnt have food 24/7 and i refused to change that, so they threatened me with court action, so i told them go ahead, as i had lots of repcted herpers backing me..........they didnt, so i guessed they asked a herper!


 
Cooljules, so you dont have food in with your snakes 24/7? That is disgraceful! You should be locked up & the key thrown away!

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fern said:


> just read this from beginning to end!
> 
> its so so bad (cannot think of a strong enough word) how the RSPCA treats animals and concerned people. this dog needs saving from this situation!! and hopefully the press will get some responce out of it all and maybe something positive will come from it (unlikely though)
> 
> ...


Fern, didn't anyone tell you, the RSPCA are experts on all animal life!!! 

For example, they know that terrapins live in water & ponds are good homes for them........................oh yes, the terrapin they took in as a stray with clawed feet, as opposed to webbed, & a domed shell, as opposed to flattened & streamlined, just sank when they put it in the pond! Mmm, maybe they should revise their tortoise/terrapin IDing again eh!!!

And then of course there was the RSPCA inspector who refused to handle the bird of prey he had been called out to rescue, without gloves. Yes, because Swifts are dangerous birds with very sharp talons & a big nasty beak aren't they!!!

And who could forget, the good samaritan who had found a baby owl, took it in & rang the RSPCA for advice, only to be told to feed it Wheetabix or Ready Brek!!! Yes, cos mother & father owl would be out working hard to catch all those pesky cereal crops in order to make sure that junior back at the nest gets a good feed!!!

MADNESS!!!!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I just went on to my local paper's website & emailed them from there!


 Ohhhh Zooey, you are so clever. I would never have thought of doing that to contact a newspaper. So you just go to the paper and contact? Isn't that very complicated? And how do you find their website? I don't know how to do that either as it's too difficult to understand.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fern, didn't anyone tell you, the RSPCA are experts on all animal life!!!
> 
> For example, they know that terrapins live in water & ponds are good homes for them........................oh yes, the terrapin they took in as a stray with clawed feet, as opposed to webbed, & a domed shell, as opposed to flattened & streamlined, just sank when they put it in the pond! Mmm, maybe they should revise their tortoise/terrapin IDing again eh!!!
> 
> ...


 I wonder if anyone has ever brought a private prosecution against the RSPCA for animal abuse for putting a toroise into water and causing 'pain and distress'.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Would there be a solicitor prepared to take the case on? If there was then i'd go for it.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Would there be a solicitor prepared to take the case on? If there was then i'd go for it.


i begged them to take me to court for the reason i said a bit further up....but they didnt, they didnt even come back 2 weeks later to make sure they looked happier and had constant supply of food....

can anyone recomend a mini vending machine, for each snake viv, so they push a button with nose and out pops dialy a defrosted mouse....oh and a little robot to take it out, incase its shedding and refuses it.


----------

